# Gtk 4.0 port



## steveoc64 (Dec 18, 2020)

FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p2

I managed to get Gtk 4.0 building from source, using the existing pkg installed packages for the various dependencies (like GLib / Pango / Gdk ... etc).  So not much required.






Did have to do some minor tweaks to get a quick build - namely #undef my way around the memfd_create functions and some cairo_script_interpreter invocations.  I am sure with a bit more effort, I can get a clean build that uses the FreeBSD memfd_create() and correctly integrate the latest cairo-script-interpreter code too.

But it seems to all work fine, including openGL shaders, so pretty happy with that.  (yes - those cogs with the rotating dials in the floating bits are not animated gifs or anything, they are GPU threads with proper shaders running)

Anyone available to mentor me to help get a Gtk4.0 port built properly for the ports tree (and pkg as well).   I have read the Ports contrib docs, and the Porters handbook, but its slightly overwhelming first time around. 
Thanks


----------



## steveoc64 (Dec 18, 2020)

Here is one more video that shows a better theme, and some more features of the upgraded Gtk4 lib running on FreeBSD.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 20, 2020)

I would guess freebsd-gnome@ list would be best place to look for mentor.


----------



## debguy (Feb 23, 2021)

i hear you can't fully manage windows in g3 (resize or what).  same for g4?  i assume this as to move toward an android desktop but that they didn't fully get to being "that".  but i don't know, would like to know.


----------

